# I Wanna See Some Friesians! :)



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

I don't have one but I am Jealous as well.. I want one soo bad haha.. One of these days I shall own one Hehe


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

I'll own one too! The second I can accutally pay for one  They're SO expensive!!! My friend's mom has 2 friesians, Willoe (2 year old filly, pictured above) and another 4 year old Friesian gelding Peter. Everytime I see them I'm SO jealous, but I wouldn't trade my horse for any other. I LOVE their manes, I would steal them if I could . . . <3 <3 <3


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't have any Friesians but I am friesian CRAZY!!!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

This was my girl, Radiance (Rosanne van de Slingenberg), RIP


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

She's ADORABLE!!!! What happened???


----------



## jackieboy2 (May 3, 2009)

Cheyaut, what a beautiful horse she was. Her name defiantly suited her well. I am so sorry for your loss.

I have never met a Friesian; what are their temperaments like in general?


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

I've only met 2 Friesians, Willoe (2 year old) and Peter (4 year old). Neither of them were broken yet. Willoe is COMPLETELY iNsAnE!1!!! They payed the barn manager to break her . . . . we have a fences in the arena that aren't really like, in the ground, I mean they are but you don't wanna like have too many people sitting on them at one time . . . they're all white, and now theres one fence that's red. It's because when the barn manager got on Willoe's back, she ran right through the gate with him on her  She's DANGEROUS <3 <3 <3 I love her anyway . . . 

Peter's really laid back though, almost lazy-ish, but what are everyone else's Friesians like???


----------



## EquineExpert (Aug 12, 2009)

wow those pictures are amazing. Friesains are such a beautiful breed.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Rowdy is part friesian. Its hard to beleive(sp?) cuz he doesntlook like it In the first pic he kinda does​


----------



## NoniPony (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry I have a Friesian Sporthorse and he's the greatest!! I love the friesian breed as well. This is Noni...hes also in my picture =]








<br>








<br>












<br>


----------



## NoniPony (Aug 10, 2009)

Friesian temperments along with thier beauty is what makes us fall in love with them. Noni is only four but LOVES people, attetion, he loves a crowd and they are horses that work to please you! They can be pushy sometimes when manners must be firm and in order. He tends to get pushy on the ground if he is spooked or if he becomes frazzled or overstimulated. Puppy dog personality that makes you want to squeeze them! They really are one of a kind


----------



## bchamorro (Jan 12, 2009)

Check out my video...


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Personally I don't care for friesians. But one visited my barn for a saddle fitting so here's a picture


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

O.O you dont care for them^^o.o! Well dont you think they are beautiful?


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

*drools* SO PRETTY!!!!!
NoniPony: How much Friesian is your horse and what's the other breed in him? He's like, astonishing!

roro: OMG! How can you not like Friesians!?!? That's like impossible! I think you need a doctor 

Here's some more Pics:

Peter (he looks like a bumblebee  . . .)








Willoe:








<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Great;

Now I want one. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

/is jealous

/wants a Friesian

Beautiful horses everyone!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

They are pretty (not my favorite, but pretty)

I would never want one though


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello All.
All the Friessians are amazing!
CheyAut I am sorry for your loss. The photography of your girl is stunning!
bchamorro, you vidoe is amazing! Can I come ride on the beach with you???
Pretty please? LOL
Everyones horses are great. 
There is a Friessian at my barn and his name is Quake, short for Earthquake.
He is simply wonderful to watch!
Thanks to all of you for the great photo's and video!
Half Pass


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

rissa- you take the most beautiful pictures. if you ever make it to NE ohio, i would commission you to take pics of paul. 

i love friesians. they all look like the black stallion. i think that might be the next horse i add to my stable when i finally get some land.


----------



## NoniPony (Aug 10, 2009)

Rissa you have some stunning pictures....have you ever heard of the Friesian stud 'Nero' ? 
anyways...That's Noni's grandsire and Noni is half Friesian and Half Paint...giving you a Friesian Sport horse =]


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

NoniPony, so your horse has Arab in him? Cause Nero was 3/4 Friesian and 1/4 Arab right? Are paints considered warmbloods? On the Friesian Sport Horse registry sight it said that a Friesian Sport Horse was a Friesian crossed with a warmblood and that they accept anywhere from full Friesian to 25% Friesian? I get very confused with warmbloods and coldbloods


----------



## NoniPony (Aug 10, 2009)

Nope. Nero is 100% Friesian. If you google Friesian sport horses and click on the website legendwoods.com ...click on sold horses and Noni will be there...his sire is Novi. They dont just breed warmbloods to the Friesian breed...they do indeed breed with Arabs and such as well


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

myQHpaul said:


> rissa- you take the most beautiful pictures. if you ever make it to NE ohio, i would commission you to take pics of paul.
> 
> i love friesians. they all look like the black stallion. i think that might be the next horse i add to my stable when i finally get some land.


Thank you.  I do travel. I'm in Indiana, so really it's not THAT far. If you're really interested shoot me a PM. We can work something out. 

Thank you so much.  



NoniPony said:


> Rissa you have some stunning pictures....have you ever heard of the Friesian stud 'Nero' ?
> anyways...That's Noni's grandsire and Noni is half Friesian and Half Paint...giving you a Friesian Sport horse =]


I have heard of Nero. I believe he's FPZV registered, correct? 

If I am, I'm going to feel like the biggest nerd ever for just knowing that.


----------



## NoniPony (Aug 10, 2009)

haha yes he is! dont feel like a nerd, i think you would have to almost know these things since you are already a die hard friesian fan =]


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

A few of my boy. He's definitely butt high and awkward at the moment...even more so now than in these pictures, which are a few months old  He is 2 years old.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

He is going to be such a heart breaker when he grows up.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

We have a Friesian at our barn - Dante. I will take some picts today when I am there. I will also have some footage of him running in the pasture. He is so awesome running in the fied.


----------



## NoniPony (Aug 10, 2009)

aww sara your horse's face reminds me of Noni's =]


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Noni is absolutely gorgeous. Wow!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Friesian*

Here are a couple of picts of Dante. We call him zig zag cus he's always going side to side while riding checking everything out. Very curious boy.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hunter65 said:


> Here are a couple of picts of Dante. We call him zig zag cus he's always going side to side while riding checking everything out. Very curious boy.


holy crap how big is he?


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

FoxyRoxy1507 said:


> holy crap how big is he?


He is about the same size as our Percheron so just over 17 hands I would have to say. He looks big in the one pict cus his owner is a tiny waif of a girl. Shes had him since a foal though.


----------



## NoniPony (Aug 10, 2009)

oh wow!! hes like GIANT!! and thank you for the compliment on noni =]


----------



## ridaa1299 (Aug 20, 2009)

*OMG!!!! I love Frisians too! But my parents wont get any more horses.. but i think we have enough haha but ill see if i can ge a pic of my friends frisian*


----------



## ridaa1299 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ooooooh


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

*sigh* I'm still so in love with Sara's Wikki 
Really beautiful horses everyone.


----------



## zwarte (Oct 18, 2008)

Another Wikke fan here!


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Here's some pics of Peter. They didn't turn out as good as I'd of liked. Sorry if they're a little big


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Not to sound rude, but why exactly do you have those chains around his front legs? I am also curious as to the use of the lunging equipment. I hope its not hooked up to his mouth, because it looks like it would just punish his mouth each time that he moves a hind leg out.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Chains are used to encourage higher action in the legs.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

All those horses were absolutely breath-taking! I want Fresian, a Gypsy, a Hancock roan, and a buckskin XD


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> Chains are used to encourage higher action in the legs.


Well I knew they were used on like TWH and other saddleseat breeds, didn't know they were a common thing used on friesians. Guess you learn something every day.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^^ I don't think they are, except maybe in those who do saddleseat with theirs. But, maybe I'm wrong!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

QHDragon said:


> Not to sound rude, but why exactly do you have those chains around his front legs? I am also curious as to the use of the lunging equipment. I hope its not hooked up to his mouth, because it looks like it would just punish his mouth each time that he moves a hind leg out.



The lunging thing looks like a surcingle.

As for the chains. I can't say I've ever seen them used on Friesians.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

What a great thread!!



GypsyTally921 said:


> Great;
> 
> Now I want one. Thanks, everyone.


Lol, yes, now all of our hearts are aching for one. Or at least to ride one!


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Peter's not my horse. My friend's mom (Mrs. Raker) owns him. She says that the chains are VERY light and they make him a little more aware of the placement of his legs. She says it helps him extend better. I really have no idea what the thing on him is. I'm just the fan club.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Rissa: I've always wondered this. Why do the Friesians have bridles on in the pasture?


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

SpiritJordanRivers said:


> Rissa: I've always wondered this. Why do the Friesians have bridles on in the pasture?



lol, that reads like every single Friesian wears a bridle.

I know why that Friesian above has one. His new keur bridle came in so we wanted to show it off. I'm pretty certain that's why you see it so often. People showing off their flashy white tack on their Friesians. Most of us see white and think keur right away.

The horse above and I'm sure none of the others are left in pastures with the bridles on. It's just for photo sessions.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Ok, cause in every Friesian photo and video I've seen on the internet, the Friesians all have white bridles on no matter where they are.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

SpiritJordanRivers said:


> Ok, cause in every Friesian photo and video I've seen on the internet, the Friesians all have white bridles on no matter where they are.



That's odd. I"ve posted hundreds of photos of Friesians on this forum alone and only the set above had a Friesian in a white bridle. 
















































































No white.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

What I am curious about is why white? I seem to see it in a lot of the kuering pictures and some stallion ads, wouldn't they want to use black to not distract from the horses face?


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

QHDragon said:


> What I am curious about is why white? I seem to see it in a lot of the kuering pictures and some stallion ads, wouldn't they want to use black to not distract from the horses face?


That I don't know. I know it's "traditional" and probably just because it's so striking against a black horse.

Keur judges are so experienced and serious I don't think a blinking neon purple bridle with bells and babies hanging off it could distract them from their jobs.


----------



## sabina (Sep 11, 2009)

hey every1, im new here an just stumbled over this site. lets see if i can get my mare in here

sabina


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

I was offered this handsome stallion for 500 USD.
The distance away was too great, and we descided to accuse of scam/fraud.
Oh well =]
His name was "Rooly"

Image - TinyPic - Servizio di hosting d'immagini, condivisione immagini & hosting di video gratuito


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

XxHunterJumperxX said:


> I was offered this handsome stallion for 500 USD.
> The distance away was too great, and we descided to accuse of scam/fraud.
> Oh well =]
> His name was "Rooly"
> ...


Good decision on not falling for the scam
I saw the same horse for sale in CO, but then was told he was in Canada. When I said I would drive there and pay cash in hand he was "moved" somewhere else. I thought it was quite funny to waste their time. If they have small pictures, like they stole them from a website and are in a different area than the ad says they are a scam. Also the best give away is when they want you to send money and they will ship. Gotta love that.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

XxHunterJumperxX said:


> I was offered this handsome stallion for 500 USD.
> The distance away was too great, and we descided to accuse of scam/fraud.
> Oh well =]
> His name was "Rooly"
> ...



Yes, anything offering a Friesian for that price is a scam. Period. A foal average about 5,000 and the price only goes UP from there
There is nothing but scams right now on ALL horse ad sites for Friesians.


----------



## equimed (Jun 2, 2009)

Rissa, what stunning photos. And I know how difficult it is to photgraph a black horse!

I don't have a friesian - how DO you spell it -we say frisón; but this one belongs to a friend of ours.

Video Friesan


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i have just sold a fresian x holsiten

her name is hanna
i got her from a person i knew who has like the funiral/prom/wedding driving fresians and they breed from there stunning black stallion and there grey mare and the first year it cam out as a stunning grey filly so they kept it and bred again but a bay cam out, so they sold it to me and ask me to break it and find a good home for it, i really liekd it but had to see it. her she is. 

this is not me, its a friend i wanted to take photos, lol









THIS IS ME, LOL/.









































HOPE YOU LIKE HER, LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK?


----------



## xhalt63 (Dec 29, 2008)

My Stallion, Dyrk & a couple more Keuring pics:







and my gelding (who's for sale & super-sweet:


----------



## xhalt63 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Freisians for sale*

There is nothing but scams right now on ALL horse ad sites for Friesians.[/quote]



A stallion for $500 can't be legit, but I got mine at 5 for weanling price (double-checked chip and papers, too). I was fortunate. I am selling my 18-yr-old gelding for $3k, but I am seriously checking out prospective buyers. I know that the best home for him maybe can't afford a $35K horse. Due to his low price, he won't go with papers. Too many scammers out there- it's sad.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Loving these pictures!

My friend's Friesians Peter and Willoe just went to a Keuring yesterday. Willoe got 1st and Peter got 2nd in whatever category (I don't know how Keuring works)

I got some pics of Peter practicing:

























I took some pics at the friesian exhibition but most of them were blurry since it was so dark and my computer hates me right now so I'll post them later


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

xhalt63 said:


> There is nothing but scams right now on ALL horse ad sites for Friesians.
> 
> 
> A stallion for $500 can't be legit, but I got mine at 5 for weanling price (double-checked chip and papers, too). I was fortunate. I am selling my 18-yr-old gelding for $3k, but I am seriously checking out prospective buyers. I know that the best home for him maybe can't afford a $35K horse. Due to his low price, he won't go with papers. Too many scammers out there- it's sad.



You find me one Friesian stallion for sale right now for 500 dollars and I'll eat my hat. Maybe a 500 dollar stud fee.

These scams are using photos of approved well known stallions. They are claiming these horses are trail ready, barrel racers and all kinds of other stuff. Foal and weanling price is pretty much as cheap as it gets. Prices only go up from there. 

A lot of people are falling for these and about 99.9 percent of Friesian ads right now that are under the "normal" price are scams. They tell you "wire me money I'll ship this one of a kind Friesian who can run barrels and record time". People fall for it.

I've seen Nanning "for sale" as a six year old mare trained to cut cattle. I've seen Anton for sale as a gelding trained for four H. They have used MY photos on their scams.


----------



## xhalt63 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep, they've used mine, too- I've even seen mine for sale FOR the stud fee. I have one for sale for $3k right now because he's 18 & a little arthritic and he would be a wonderful walk-trot horse, but I think everyone thinks its a scam- I got offered $1500 for him at $6000 by half a dozen yoyos and no bites at this price. Go figure. He's a wonderful horse, but the scammers have ruined things for many of us.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

xhalt63 said:


> Yep, they've used mine, too- I've even seen mine for sale FOR the stud fee. I have one for sale for $3k right now because he's 18 & a little arthritic and he would be a wonderful walk-trot horse, but I think everyone thinks its a scam- I got offered $1500 for him at $6000 by half a dozen yoyos and no bites at this price. Go figure. He's a wonderful horse, but the scammers have ruined things for many of us.



You kind of need to take into consideration that the horse market isn't exactly BOOMING right now. I'm in Indiana, we're pretty close. I know it's not much different in Ohio.

If you are putting ads for your horse add in your text that you're not a scammer and to please e-mail for contact or call or something. 

I don't know if people think the 3,000 dollar is a scam. Maybe the market isn't hot for older Friesians with bad joints? Maybe you should just keep him and let him live his life where he's comfortable? Maybe because most Friesian people know that colic takes so many older Friesians it's scary and they don't want to spend three grand on an older horse who might colic?


----------



## 13arablover13 (Sep 24, 2009)

they look fantastic!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

15 year old gelding Hylke.






















Friesian stallion Keegan meeting a fan.


----------



## fadedoak (Jun 1, 2009)

I have never really thought about riding Friesians, they always seemed too sophisticated for me, and since I fell in love with walkers... I really had no idea that I would end up being an exercise rider for friesians. When they offered their horses for us to ride to get our riding fix in, I was a little taken aback, I knew Arabian breeders were crazy, and Friesians are even more amazing, thus thought I was going into a crazy stuck up barn... Its anything but, some of the nicest laid back people, with some pretty high ranked friesians. And allowing us to ride, for free, *jaw to floor* 
So, been riding for almost a month, 1-3 times a week. Just got some pictures today, which I'll post later. I'm just really happy to see all the amazing pictures. 

Rissa, 
Your not a nerd with your knowledge, my riding partner who wet her self when I told her the place where we were exercise riding this year... she knows more about the stallions that are currently for stud, and all sorts of things, she geeks out with the breeders, and I am lost in my own world.


----------



## idreamofdreama (Sep 23, 2009)

Prior to this post I had no idea what a friesian was! I'm sure I sound like a big ol doofus but anyways...I'm not sure if I'm more happy to discover such a beautiful breed of horse or heartbroken that ill never have 5K to buy a horse! Hehe just figured I'd make my appreciation for such an animal known! Hehe anybody like to trade a jeep for a friesian! Hehe just pickin!


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

I ride a friends Friesian Gelding. I have to go through my pix and find some good ones.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Rissa! Al I Can Say His WOW! Amaaaaaaazing!

Fresians And Lovely And Pretty And Everything |But Personally Id Rather A Tb Or Irish Sport Horse! I Do Show Jumping So I Wouldnt Want A Fresian


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

xLaurenOscarx said:


> Rissa! Al I Can Say His WOW! Amaaaaaaazing!
> 
> Fresians And Lovely And Pretty And Everything |But Personally Id Rather A Tb Or Irish Sport Horse! I Do Show Jumping So I Wouldnt Want A Fresian


 
Hee.......... hee............... I have to agree!
I love the Friesian I ride but I lov eme some warmbloods!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

